# Google music



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone know why google music won't pic up my music on my SD card? It only shows about 10/500

Sent from my Glitch'd AOKP Mezmerize


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wyman881 said:


> Anyone know why google music won't pic up my music on my SD card? It only shows about 10/500
> 
> Sent from my Glitch'd AOKP Mezmerize


finnaly! someone who has the same problem as me


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

sid8911 said:


> finnaly! someone who has the same problem as me


I haven't had it for a long time, then it all the sudden did it again. 
Sent from my Glitch'd AOKP Mezmerize


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

Use SDrescan from the market...


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

m0r0n3s said:


> Use SDrescan from the market...


Thank you! I had that before I went to AOKP I just forgot about it.

Sent from my Glitch'd AOKP Mezmerize


----------

